# Alaskan Malamute not concentrating



## bonehenningsen (12 mo ago)

Hey guys.

I have two Alaskan Malamutes, brother and sister, turning 3 this March.

As soon as they were old enough, we started training to pull a kickbike and I have also done a lot of running with them.

The problem is, ever since we started, as soon as they start proper running, they start play fighting and get entangled in the lines. This happens everytime we are out running.

I've tried everything from ignoring it, scolding them, praising them for the when they are focused, but nothing seems to help.

Anyone got any tips and tricks I'll be very happy to hear.

/Bone


----------



## JMW (11 mo ago)

Hi! I'm not a dog owner at this time, but as a former dog-adoption coordinator at a no-kill shelter I'd say that you shouldn't, at that age, expect them to run with you (meaning the three of you) and not tie you all in knots. As nobody seems to have commented on the open forum for all of this time, I figured you won't mind if I put in my two annoying cents  A lot of dogs, even border collies, are still (psychological-maturity-wise) puppies at ages 2-3 yrs. It's hard to believe that but it's true. No matter how sweet the dog was, we had so many surrenders coming in at ages 2-4. Long lanky sweet labs who are still wild and chewing everything at age 2 are still puppies, huskies and malamutes need to run for hours a day though your malamutes are less likely to escape, Newfies are just nuts, mixed breeds still puppies too with unpredictable behaviors... It didn't seem to matter whether it was a pure or mixed breed there was a problem in owners who saw size as proof of maturity. This is such a hard time to, in some places, find training workshops in some areas, but I'm sure that that is always a good idea, depending on what type of training you seek. Is your dog going to be a domestic family dog only? A working dog? Sometimes those can interfere with each other, but I am not an expert on that. I'd say this: allot separate times for them until they can handle being and behaving well on a leash while having you all to themselves. Many times with no time to spare I made it happen while several dogs were still waiting in kennels--we'd let them out for relieving themselves and checking the doggy news, but then I'd get them back in for feeding, removing them after chores to do real exercise and play time. Some needed serious socialization time but it sounds like yours just need time to be un-siblinged and alone with you so you can build that relationship with each individually--and get to know what each dog's quirks are. Some dogs just can't be expected to be walked two at a time. Our volunteer trainer who worked with our difficult or challenged dogs took them each one at a time--so again, it's clear that that individual time is important. One day you could hook them up to a sled, side by side... maybe! I love Malamutes by the way! Very jealous!


----------



## Noven92 (4 mo ago)

Malamutes are pretty hard to train, they are stubborn and don't like the leash. Have you considered using waterproof shock collars? Although aversives should be used to install behavior that a dog already knows well, not to force a dog into compliance.


----------

